# yine / tekrar



## FlyingBird

difference please?


----------



## Esoppe

They can be used interchangeably except in a few cases where they are part of a phrase. Yine is of Turkish origin, tekrar is of Arabic origin.


----------



## Gemmenita

And with "tekrar" you can make verbe too: "Tekrar etmek", but not with "yine".


----------



## Rallino

Chaton.marchande said:


> And with "tekrar" you can make verbe too: "Tekrar etmek", but not with "yine".


Why not? We can surely say _Yinelemek_.


----------



## Gemmenita

Oh, yes you are right. I forgot for a moment. I think it's better that I delete my post not to mislead.


----------



## Rallino

> Oh, yes you are right. I forgot for a moment. I think it's better that I delete my post not to mislead.


That's all right, there's no need to do that.


----------



## Gemmenita

Güzeeeeel! Teşekkürler!


----------

